# Yuengling Beer



## raybonz (Oct 30, 2011)

While in NJ last week I tried Yuengling beer and found it to be good beer.. I know at Woodstock the PA. folks talked it up and it is very good! Would I buy it up here? Yup I would and I wouldn't mind one right now.. lf they sold it around here and if priced right which it was in NJ I would pick up a case unfortunately nobody sells it here in Mass..

Ray


----------



## rottiman (Oct 30, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> While in NJ last week I tried Yuengling beer and found it to be good beer.. I know at Woodstock the PA. folks talked it up and it is very good! Would I buy it up here? Yup I would and I wouldn't mind one right now.. lf they sold it around here and if priced right which it was in NJ I would pick up a case unfortunately nobody sells it here in Mass..
> 
> Ray



Yup, good stuff. Always have @ it when I get to Pa. for a visit.  Is very popular down there.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been diggin it myself...can't get my Dogfish Head for some weird reason.....
It's good stuff....I like the lager.....I always like the lagers...  
I saw on a commercial here that now they have Lager lite....I am not much for lite beers though, but I may try it for kicks and giggles...


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 30, 2011)

I just bought a 12 pack of it last night for 10 bucks.  Good deal.  Couldn't resist.  Had a beer on front of my cranking fire.  That was a good end to the night.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 30, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I have been diggin it myself...can't get my Dogfish Head for some weird reason.....
> It's good stuff....I like the lager.....I always like the lagers...
> I saw on a commercial here that now they have Lager lite....I am not much for lite beers though, but I may try it for kicks and giggles...



I think I can get the Dogfish Head around here but never tried it however I do enjoy the Shipyard Pumpkin Head Beer..

Ray


----------



## pen (Oct 30, 2011)

Yuengling brewing Co has been brewing longer than any other still going in the US.  

It's always in my fridge at home.  Good flavor for the money.  

I really like their porter if you ever come across that.

pen


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 30, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> While in NJ last week I tried Yuengling beer and found it to be good beer.. I know at Woodstock the PA. folks talked it up and it is very good! Would I buy it up here? Yup I would and I wouldn't mind one right now.. lf they sold it around here and if priced right which it was in NJ I would pick up a case unfortunately nobody sells it here in Mass..
> 
> Ray



A few years back they started selling Yuengling on tap at the bars here in Northern N.Y. Then it hit the grocery stores. I tried the bottles and the cans, but I always thought the best tasting was the Yuengling on draft at the bar. I do not frequent the bar to very often anymore. But when I take the wife out for dinner I always have a couple of big Yuengling drafts before we eat. Great stuff. I am surprised you can not get it where you live. I do remember someone saying they would go to the local corner store and ask them if they could get them a case. It took a few places, but one place would order him a case and made him a happy man. He would get one a month from them. Then a few years back they started selling it everywhere. Might be worth a shot for you. Or maybe seeing if a bar owner could get it for you.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 30, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mass. has no distributors as seen here:

http://www.yuengling.com/distributors/ 

No big deal plenty of other choices here..

Ray


----------



## pen (Oct 30, 2011)

Dick Yuengling's daughters will wind up buying the business from their Dad someday.  Wonder how many marriage proposals those girls have received!  

It's also the fav beer of President Obama.

pen


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 30, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Dick Yuengling's daughters will wind up buying the business from their Dad someday.  Wonder how many marriage proposals those girls have received!
> 
> It's also the fav beer of President Obama.
> 
> pen



No politics in the 'Nook, K? ;-P


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 30, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> A few years back they started selling Yuengling on tap at the bars here in Northern N.Y. Then it hit the grocery stores. I tried the bottles and the cans, but I always thought the best tasting was the Yuengling on draft at the bar.



First time I tried the stuff was at a bar in Lake Placid. I was guiding a couple of sports from PA and they took me out for lunch after a nice morning on the Ausable using dry flies. They were all excited to see the place had Yuengling on tap, so I got one as well.  Total surprise. This was good suds. Been a fan ever since, but I do like the draft much better.  It's tempting at the supermarket because of the low price, but I always put it back and grab a 12 of Sierra Nevada instead. Life's too short for "also ran".


----------



## pen (Oct 30, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> Gasifier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree on the draft beer preference.

If you can find them, buy the 22 oz bottles of yuengling lager.  They taste surprisingly more like draft beer than the 12 oz bottles, much more so than the canned variety.  Besides, I like counting the number of bottles of beer I drink in terms of a 22oz bottle.  My consumption sounds more reasonable then.

Can't blame you for the sierra nevada, but I say your theory is flawed choosing one over the other!  Buy both!

pen


----------



## certified106 (Oct 31, 2011)

We are supposed to be getting it in South East Ohio the beginning of November. Up until this point everyone around here has been smuggling it in from WV, LOL.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 31, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> We are supposed to be getting it in South East Ohio the beginning of November. Up until this point everyone around here has been smuggling it in from WV, LOL.



LOL reminds me of Dad about 35-40 yrs ago with Coors.It wasnt sold here until late '70's sometime.Growing up I remember a few yrs before that a couple family trips to Longmont CO & Pikes Peak to see his old Air Force buddy,Dad always brought back a few cases tucked under that tarp strapped to the luggage rack.It wasnt quite like Smokey & The Bandit,but it worked haha.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 31, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I have been diggin it myself...can't get my Dogfish Head for some weird reason.....
> It's good stuff....I like the lager.....I always like the lagers...
> I saw on a commercial here that now they have Lager lite....I am not much for lite beers though, but I may try it for kicks and giggles...



The Lager Lite is decent as far as diet beers go. I see now they have an Oktoberfest beer but only in kegs. Hoping they expand to bottles next year.
YingYang(as my dad calls it) has long been my favorite "local" brew.


----------



## Battenkiller (Oct 31, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Can't blame you for the sierra nevada, but I say your theory is flawed choosing one over the other!  Buy both!



Pen, I can't argue with the logic of doing that.  What was I thinking? ;-)


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeungling -  :sick:  - sorry.  Carry on.


----------



## stejus (Nov 1, 2011)

Seeing it's the first larger beer in America and they are still around brewing it, it's got to be a great tasting larger.  I was at WestPoint this weekend and found many opportunities to have one of these great tasting largers!


----------



## pen (Nov 1, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Yeungling -  :sick:  - sorry.  Carry on.



If think you've been sniffing too much polyurethane and it's affecting you in adverse ways!   ;-P 

pen


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, my old boss brought some back from Philly a few months ago and hyped it up.  It was like a luxury car with crank windows and an 8 track player.  I knew I could get the Pa. crowd riled up.  No but seriously, to each there own...


----------



## pen (Nov 1, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, my old boss brought some back from Philly a few months ago and hyped it up.  It was like a luxury car with crank windows and an 8 track player.  I knew I could get the Pa. crowd riled up.  No but seriously, to each there own...



Just picking fish.  All in fun.  

pen


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh, I know, no offense taken at all.  I just can't pass up an opportunity to poke fun at Yeungling and get you folks going. ;-)   Did I mention that I had to give five out of the six bottles away?   Those friends don't talk to me anymore. :wow:


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 1, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, my old boss brought some back from Philly a few months ago and hyped it up.  It was like a luxury car with crank windows and an 8 track player.  I knew I could get the Pa. crowd riled up.  No but seriously, to each there own...



Fish, try one of the drafts when you are somewhere they have it on tap. It is better than in a bottle or can. Love your picture. What the hell was the name of that movie? My buddy use to watch that movie three times a year without fail. Very good.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 1, 2011)

I would like to try one on tap. Maybe the PA folks can drag a keg up to Woodstock parking lot next fall... :roll: 

The movie is "Christmas Story" with Ralphie.   That's his old man admiring his "major award" that he won for winning a crossword puzzle contest or something like that. It is one of my favorites movies this time of year along with Grumpy Old men.  The funny thing is my wife would put that lamp in the window, and I would to.  A local gift store has one in their window every holiday season.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Nov 1, 2011)

If anyone is ever in Pottsville I highly recommed the brewery tour. They are free and held regularly, Dick stops by once in a while. At the end you get a free drink at the brewery bar. Lots of interesting history, rumors, folklore etc. about the prohibition times and yuengling in general. Lager is the best IMHO.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 1, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> I would like to try one on tap. Maybe the PA folks can drag a keg up to Woodstock parking lot next fall... :roll:
> 
> The movie is "Christmas Story" with Ralphie.   That's his old man admiring his "major award" that he won for winning a crossword puzzle contest or something like that. It is one of my favorites movies this time of year along with Grumpy Old men.  The funny thing is my wife would put that lamp in the window, and I would to.  A local gift store has one in their window every holiday season.



I watch that movie every christmas eve and day....its usually on for 24 hours straight on TBS..so it is always on in the background....after seeing it once on Christmas eve...Mr Gamma is done with it...
 :lol:


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 1, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Yuengling brewing Co has been brewing longer than any other still going in the US.
> 
> It's always in my fridge at home.  Good flavor for the money.
> 
> ...



Same here - always my "go to" beer...for the price, you can't beat it.

I have a case of Lager and Black 'n Tan in my beer fridge right now.


----------



## MofoG23 (Nov 1, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> We are supposed to be getting it in South East Ohio the beginning of November. Up until this point everyone around here has been smuggling it in from WV, LOL.



I know Columbus and Canton now has it... 

I no longer have to make my "run" for friends out there.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 2, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> The movie is "Christmas Story" with Ralphie.   That's his old man admiring his "major award" that he won for winning a crossword puzzle contest or something like that. It is one of my favorites movies this time of year along with Grumpy Old men.  The funny thing is my wife would put that lamp in the window, and I would to.  A local gift store has one in their window every holiday season.



I went to a chainsaw carving get together last Feb and some guy had carved a replica out of a pine log.  Stood right out against a background of bears, owls and wolves.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 2, 2011)

I would have bought the leg.  Hmmm, maybe a future wood project.  Cherry leg with maple lampshade.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Nov 3, 2011)

Fra Gi Le... it's Italian!


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 3, 2011)

:lol:  Exactly.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 3, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Oh, I know, no offense taken at all.  I just can't pass up an opportunity to poke fun at Yeungling and get you folks going. ;-)   Did I mention that I had to give five out of the six bottles away?   Those friends don't talk to me anymore. :wow:



Just don't ever bad mouth cheesesteaks or root for the Dallas Cowboys in Philly. Those guy's know how to throw a punch. Take my word for it.

BB - Who was fortunate enough to have a 6' 4" 260 pound friend with him at that ball game.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 3, 2011)

In the early 1990's, one of my buddies from eastern PA brought in a case of this funny sounding beer and told me to try it.  I said, "No way am I drinking your crazy Japanese beer! You go first."  

It turns out that my buddy grew up near Pottsville and was so excited to finally see Yuengling in Pittsburgh that he bought us a couple cases.


----------



## pen (Nov 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Just don't ever bad mouth cheesesteaks or root for the Dallas Cowboys in Philly. Those guy's know how to throw a punch. Take my word for it.
> 
> BB - Who was fortunate enough to have a 6' 4" 260 pound friend with him at that ball game.



The Vet had it's own magistrate in-house for a reason.

Why does this situation not surprise me for you BB  :lol: 

BTW, I've had a bunch of Philly cheese steaks from the Pats / Geno's to those at several pubs and the only thing theirs have on my own is the bread.  The meat left something to be desired.  Can't get bread like that around here.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 3, 2011)

The guy that took the two big ones and left the smaller ones to me told me that if I ever went to Philly with him in that Resistol hat and Tony Lama boots again he would kick my ass for them.

We didn't do too bad. But that was twenty years ago.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 3, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Yeungling -  :sick:  - sorry.  Carry on.



Agreed.  No likey.  I like BK's pick of Sierra Nevada, but I almost always go for a local brew.  Smuttynose kicks arse over Shipyard (IMO) in the locals category, and I met the one man operation that is Squam Brewing (bottles by hand)- the stout is not to be missed.


----------



## rover47 (Nov 3, 2011)

Seeing that this has sort gone off thread have any of you seen the summer sequel to the Christmas story? "Ollie Hopnoodle's Haven of Bliss." The family goes on summer vacation. Real funny. Christmas story a favorite here, Lifeboy anyone?   And yes as a beer snob, Yeungling has good stuff can get here in Albany NY all the time.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> fishingpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At one of my old jobs, some genius decided to buy a block of Red Sox/Yankee tickets at Fenway so a group of us could go.  Well, the seats were crap, and after the third or fourth busload of Yankee fans sat all around us and filled the section, we kept our mouths shut and left after a few innings.  We faked cheered for the Yankees to get out of that section with life and limb.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 3, 2011)

To keep it on topic, I was actually going down to get us a couple of local brews when the bad boys decided to come up behind me and tell me what they were going to do to that hat. When I turned around I noticed two were wearing "Dallas Sucks" cast belt buckles. I suspected they didn't have one of those for each team the Eagles played. Fortunately that former defensive lineman for Texas A&M and bench warmer for the Kansas City Chiefs had seen them moving in and came up behind them about the time the poop hit the prop. 

Cops broke it up pretty quick after the bruising began and some nice folks hung around to tell them what happened. Five to two was pretty obvious anyway.

I went and put the hat in the car and Dallas barely lost in the last two minutes so we got out alive.  :lol:


----------



## Stump_Branch (Nov 3, 2011)

To bad rolling rock left pa. Moms grew up there.

Love yuengling, black and tan and lord chesterfield ale are good too.

Can someone tell me another town near potsville?


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 4, 2011)

I went to college in Central PA in the late 90's and got half of my calories from $6 pitchers of Yuengling.  It's been fun to watch it become more popular.  It's a bit sour sometimes but it's got a great and authentic history.  I brew my own beer and love microbrews but there's something so timeless about good old Yuengling.


----------

